
Changing Time and Date to Jan 1, 1970 will permanently brick 64-bit iOS devices - punnerud
https://m.reddit.com/r/jailbreak/comments/458ao3/discussion_changing_time_date_settings_to_jan_1/
======
sbierwagen
Mobile link. Desktop version is
[https://www.reddit.com/r/jailbreak/comments/458ao3/discussio...](https://www.reddit.com/r/jailbreak/comments/458ao3/discussion_changing_time_date_settings_to_jan_1/)

------
mikestew
Though "permanently brick" is incorrect. It would appear that physically
disconnecting the battery will work, or just let the thing boot-loop itself
until the battery dies and then recharge.

------
sbierwagen

      Attackers can set send malicious NTP requests to adjust 
      every iPhone's time settings to January 1, 1970, hence 
      brick every iPhone connected to the same network.
    

Not 100% sure this is true. Full NTP clients (as opposed to SNTP) should poll
several servers, and throw away answers that differ too much from the others.
And does the iPhone even get time by NTP? Can't it get time from the cell
network?

~~~
jlgaddis
I haven't monitored the traffic from my iPhone to test, but most cell phones
get their time from the cell towers as they have to be in sync.

